# Warning to fisherman at Wildwood park



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

I had a very odd and scary experince at Wildwood (or neff) park.I was walking the creek about to fish when out of nowhere this guy comes out saying would you like to buy some movies? I said no he persistently kept asking me to buy but I kept on saying no!!Beleive me or not he asked me If I wanted oral sex....Sorry if this is offensive but I want to warn everyone going there about this guy!!!!So of course I said no many times so he pulled down his shorts and showed his gold thong as he was on all fours...It was scary It was sexuall harasment and wrong on all levels..I honestly thought he was going to rape me I thought I was dead..Good thing he walked away...i kept fishing until the game warden walked down and asked me for my fishing liscense so I did and told him about it and all he said was I'll look into it...After coming home I thought about it and this game warden should have taken down my info and a report but he didn,t..What if that guy came back and I was harmed?I meen He could have at least had me drive with him to find the guy.Now I will be calling the ODNR and hopefully his neglisance will have this So called Gamewarden punished or fired....Im sorry if the subject matter is a bit to much unproper or against the rules at OGF . BUT I DEfinently needed to give you all the heads up to keep looking over your shoulder.I need to warn ya guys about this young man for your sake or your familys sake........And to the gamewarden My money I bought the liscense with should have been spent on someone else that would be of better help to me and to all other fisherman.....


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Its a sad life but Police or authorities cant do anything unless there's evidence. 

I mean what if someone lied about that and said it was you and the authorities were to act on it? I doubt you'd be happy about it. Dont get me wrong, Im not calling you a liar but I just know what the law will and wont do for you when it comes to things like this. They dont want to risk getting sued over false information.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

I know your right But he could have writen a report Sorry if I came on strong about the officer but Im not sorry to warn you guys..And to any doubters out there(if any ) how can anyone make up a story like that....Ask anyone I knowI am honest to a fault..That was not ment to be against you legendyaj thanks for the advice and for reading my post


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

yes ,he should have takemn a report and a description. even as far as look for him too. i guess he did not want to do paperwork!


----------



## slik (Oct 5, 2008)

WTF??????!!!!!! I am always having so much fun fishing I forget that there are crazies out there. Better start carrying my filet knife with me!


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Game wardens aren't police. I would have called the police and I would have started to walk where the retirees hang out or the baithouse. Or get up on Lakeshore if you're that far up on the creek. glad you're ok.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I think I would have kicked him HARD in his little man-marbles while he was on all fours and ran as fast as I could in the opposite direction.........


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'mn with Skarfer. A good swift steel toed boot in his golden thong would have put it out of commission for awhile.
But you're usually so shocked and surprised to think about it.
That happened to me at the Berea Metroparks and at Nimisila. The "guy" at Berea got off free but I'll bet the "guy" at Nimi" will think twice about doing that again.


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

Two words: Concealed Carry. That ought to help keep the crackheads away while fishing. I always have some type of protective weapon with me at all times anymore if I am fishing alone, especially at night. It really helps to have at least one other person with you at all times, too.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

wedebrook said:


> Two words: Concealed Carry. That ought to help keep the crackheads away while fishing. I always have some type of protective weapon with me at all times anymore if I am fishing alone, especially at night. It really helps to have at least one other person with you at all times, too.


I'm with you! Either have a fishing buddy with me or a "glock" buddy with me. I cant tell you how many times I had my hand on my grip down at Edgewater fishing for eyes in the springtime late at night. Anyone fishing alone should have some sort of protection, whether it be a small knife or scalloped flashlight......

http://www.surefire.com/6PDL

http://www.ebladestore.com/knives/MC5337.html


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If he was down on all 4's he was already down on the ground I would have physically harmed him, first a kick to the face followed by machine gun 80 pound punches to the face until he was out cold, then i would have called the police and worried about it later, I wouldn't have dealt with that no way no how. While he was down showing me his gold whatever's i would have snapped a pic with my cell phone then beat him to a pulp so I would have had proof of his actions so I wouldn't have gotten in trouble for assualt for no reason. I pitty the fool who pulls that &^it on me!!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

if he was on all 4 s, hate to tell ya what i d do,he would of thought a cow jumped over the moon and landed on him...lol


----------



## NascarJunky (May 27, 2007)

Like Wedbrook said... Two words: Concealed Carry.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I always carry a super sharp knife. I fell bad for anybody who comes at me in any way. I DONT CARE! I WILL KILL YOU!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I was shore fishing a nimisila a few years back; i saw a man looking at me from behind a tree. he was obviously "doing something" behind the tree, i yelled some choice words. when he didn't leave, i resorted to throwing rocks at him. it worked and he was on his way. if im shore fishing now, i have a blade and my phone on me. The fbi cracked down pretty hard at nimisila the last few years, dozens of arrest there.


----------



## slik (Oct 5, 2008)

buckzye11 said:


> I was shore fishing a nimisila a few years back; i saw a man looking at me from behind a tree. he was obviously "doing something" behind the tree, i yelled some choice words. when he didn't leave, i resorted to throwing rocks at him. it worked and he was on his way. if im shore fishing now, i have a blade and my phone on me. The fbi cracked down pretty hard at nimisila the last few years, dozens of arrest there.


Okay. How F'n weird is all this? What I mean is I can see guys going to bars and meeting each other or whatever. But is there really a subculture that gets off on grungy men fishing? Are there fishing pron websites that u can join? Lol! That is a crazy story. I like the rock throwing part. Like ur trying to scare away bigfoot!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Those girlie guys are harmless for the most part. No gun, I mean firearm, is really needed. But they do move fast and get the hell out of Dodge when you whip out your camera and start taking pictures. 

It was the Summit County Sheriff who did the stings at Nimisila, not the FBI. If you can get plate numbers and pictures, they would be more than happy to take that information for their database they use when they check those parking lots.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

slik said:


> Okay. How F'n weird is all this? What I mean is I can see guys going to bars and meeting each other or whatever. But is there really a subculture that gets off on grungy men fishing? Are there fishing pron websites that u can join? Lol! That is a crazy story. I like the rock throwing part. Like ur trying to scare away bigfoot!


This stuff happens more than u think!!!Stonelick lake was another bad place to go.Heck allot of roadside rests have been shut down over these weirdos


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

no discription of the perp? just he was in a gold thong? black,white,fat,skinny,hairy,bald? i dont fish there since i saw some crack whore over by the dam behind the gas station performing fellacio on some dude. creeped me out and havent been back there since. lots of steelies in that dam area tho. and trash too. sad that things like this happen. that dude in the thong woulda had a face that looked like hamburger meat if he had pulled a stunt like that around me. as far as the warden, did u give him a detailed statement and tell him what the freak looked like? or did u open your eyes and realize that u were indeed fantasizing?


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

sk,
For God's sake don't fall into the local TV political correctness trap of telling a story/warning us to be on the look out for/call this # with any info/:
and then not giving any description whatsoever of the perp for fear you might offend some group.
What good does this do?


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

Maybe that's why it's called Wild Wood.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> I'mn with Skarfer. A good swift steel toed boot in his golden thong would have put it out of commission for awhile.
> But you're usually so shocked and surprised to think about it.
> That happened to me at the Berea Metroparks and at Nimisila. The "guy" at Berea got off free but I'll bet the "guy" at Nimi" will think twice about doing that again.


Probably get you arrested for a hate crime....


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> Probably get you arrested for a hate crime....


They'll never find me! If you had called the police and he actually showed any of his "parts", including any of his butt crack, they can arrest him on the spot for public indecency. I would've done it for you! All that is needed is a written statement from you. It's a warrantless arrest, which means he can be arrested for it without the officer actually witnessing the act. Good riddance to all these freaks!!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Maybe it was Jason Giambi....

http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2008/05/16/2008-05-16_jason_giambi_and_his_magic_gold_thong.html


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

wow - glad I always have a filet knife- thank god it wasn't a kid down there fishing.
I wouldn't blame the warden. I would contact the local police instead.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

krustydawg said:


> Maybe it was Jason Giambi....
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2008/05/16/2008-05-16_jason_giambi_and_his_magic_gold_thong.html


Dam Krusty you had to go there.....
I'm a A's fan..Think i need to find another team


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

salmon king said:


> I had a very odd and scary experince at Wildwood (or neff) park.I was walking the creek about to fish when out of nowhere this guy comes out saying would you like to buy some movies? I said no he persistently kept asking me to buy but I kept on saying no!!Beleive me or not he asked me If I wanted oral sex....Sorry if this is offensive but I want to warn everyone going there about this guy!!!!So of course I said no many times so he pulled down his shorts and showed his gold thong as he was on all fours...It was scary It was sexuall harasment and wrong on all levels..I honestly thought he was going to rape me I thought I was dead..Good thing he walked away...i kept fishing until the game warden walked down and asked me for my fishing liscense so I did and told him about it and all he said was I'll look into it...After coming home I thought about it and this game warden should have taken down my info and a report but he didn,t..What if that guy came back and I was harmed?I meen He could have at least had me drive with him to find the guy.Now I will be calling the ODNR and hopefully his neglisance will have this So called Gamewarden punished or fired....Im sorry if the subject matter is a bit to much unproper or against the rules at OGF . BUT I DEfinently needed to give you all the heads up to keep looking over your shoulder.I need to warn ya guys about this young man for your sake or your familys sake........And to the gamewarden My money I bought the liscense with should have been spent on someone else that would be of better help to me and to all other fisherman.....


I think it was MuskieJim down there. He's been trying to earn a few more bucks for some new lures!!!!!!

Seriously though, thats pretty crazy! You should never fish down there alone or without some form of personal defense!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Ewwwwwwww...

However gross this is, I'm not sure assaulting someone like that is the best answer, as that just might put you on the wrong side of the law. That is of course unless he tried to touch you, then you have every right to defend yourself appropriately. However, reporting it to law enforcement is the best thing to do. They would certainly take the report.  This probably is not the first time or last time he's done something like this.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

1roofmusky said:


> I think it was MuskieJim down there. He's been trying to earn a few more bucks for some new lures!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously though, thats pretty crazy! You should never fish down there alone or without some form of personal defense!



I hate you Gabe. You let out my secret! Next time I'm wearing my leapord thong.....


----------



## slik (Oct 5, 2008)

truck said:


> This stuff happens more than u think!!!Stonelick lake was another bad place to go.Heck allot of roadside rests have been shut down over these weirdos


With a name like Stonelick no wonder! Jus sayin....


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

That is just a messed up story man! I guess in hindsight you should of bought some movies!


----------



## LOWEMAN 165 (Dec 1, 2006)

I think its discrimination!! If a woman was on all fours with a gold thong, we would have never heard a word about it.
Im kidding of course.


----------

